# Health issues...



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Hello dear hav lovers and friends!

I try not to get too 'personal' here on the forum as I know it is 'public' but wanted to share with you all the brief struggles I have been going through as I am a VERY open person (sometimes too much! LOL) and don't like to keep things to myself!

For the past several weeks I have been vomitting off and on, days at a time, then it would go away, then I would be throwing up again. Last Friday night I started feeling sick to my stomach at the same time i noticed my lips starting to hurt. Over the next 20 minutes I broke out in hives everywhere and realized i was in Trouble when my tongue started swelling up. My 9 yr old son asked me if I wanted him to call 911 (smart kid) I told him no, that I would be FINE. (Tillie isn't stubborn, but I sure AM! LOL) I called my husband at work and told him what was going on and that he needed to get HOME NOW. I heard my husband come in the front door and I got up and went into the bathroom, he came in just in time to catch me and slid me down the wall as I passed out. He sat me down not realizing I was actually unconscious and went to get the kids ready to take me to the ER. He came back to the bathroom and I was slumped over unconcious on the floor. At this point he called 911 and I was taken by ambulance to the ER. I regained consciousness at some point in the ambulance but not before briefly hearing my dad (who passed away Nov. 2010). Later I learned that they could not find my pulse nor my veins to even GET an IV in my arm... I'm assuming that is when I heard my dads voice.
Anywho... There was no cause found for what happened, other than low Potassium, but that wouldn't have caused the hives?? They kept me in the Er for about 6 hrs as I had a very hard time coming around and being able to communicate. My husband and kids were with me the whole time.
I went in for a barage of testing yesterday and will hopefully get the results sometime next week. I also have to go in to have an Endoscopy done to figure out the vomitting issue. My Dr ran tests to check for cancer as well as ulcers and we'll get the full picture after the endoscopy. Not sure when that will be yet.

Thankfully my mom was able to come up as she lives about 2 hrs away and help me with the kids and Tillie. Poor dog, when my husband called 911, he put her in her crate, she hadn't eaten dinner, didn't get a chance to go potty... once I became conscious I was so worried about her! LOL she was a trooper, but I felt horrible knowing she was STARVING!!

Anywho, we don't know what caused the life threatening Anaphylactic reaction and I know have to carry an epi-pen at all times. I am hoping the allergy testing will show something, but don't know if it will.
I am SUPER weak and having a heck of a time recovering from this and on top of having the stomach issues have been 'down' for nearly 2 weeks. 

Tillie has been a trooper through all of this (albeit a STINKY trooper since she needs a BATH!) but yesterday she started not wanting to go on walks with my husband. He got the leash out and she just layed there looking at him. He took her anyway and he said she was barely walking along....? And then today my mom just left to go pick up the kids, and Tillie didn't want to go and she LOVES to pick up the kids, one of her HUGE highlights of the day...?
Do you think this is 'normal' and that she is just concerned about me? Or could it be more, maybe that she hasn't gotten much excersize or mental stimulation and is lackluster about things that she has always loved before? Or is it just because she wants to do these things with ME like we always do?

Anywho, thank you for being there for me.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

T'ammy, so sorry to hear this . I wouldn't doubt Tillie is picking up on your behavior. Gosh, I hope they can come up with some answers for you. This sounds totally out of the blue for you . Have you had anything similar before.? Keep us up to date, and I will definitely say a prayer for you. Hugs Dave .


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

Hugs, Tammy, I am so sorry that you are going through this.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Yikes! Hope you feel more yourself soon..


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

Oh my, I really hope you feel better soon!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Ohh Tammy, I am so sorry this is going on. I hope you get better soon and it is nothing too serious. I will be praying for you. Of course, I think Tillie wants her partner back to do the things she loves to do. And we hope that will be the case soon.


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

Wow, I hope you get a quick diagnosis and a speedy recovery. Feel better! Don't underestimate the amount of rest you need.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Oh No!!what a scare for you and your family!! I hope they come up with some answers for you and that you can recover from all this quickly. Gall bladder problems perhaps?? I would imagine that your kids want their Mom back to normal as well as poor little Tillie. I am positive she is just reacting to your illness...things are not normal in her little world....they are creatures of habit. Whimsy gets the same way when I am having health problems etc. She knows something is just not right.
The important thing is for you to get better!
I'm glad you have a Mom that is able to help out. Come to think of it...you haven't been around much the past several weeks. I'm so sorry....keep us posted!!


----------



## lanabanana (Jul 2, 2011)

Oh, Tammy....you poor thing!!! And your family must have been scared to death! What a concerning time. Here's hoping you get your strength back and begin to go in the right direction. Many, many good thoughts coming your way!

Alanna


----------



## Cindi (Sep 5, 2011)

Tammy,
How frightening! It's so darned hard to wait for test results, too. Sending you very warm wishes (wish I could offer a little peace of mind with them) 
Cindi


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Hi, Tammy:

That was quite a scare! How are your kids doing? I agree that tillie is likely picking up on your feelings and "vibes." If you are depressed, she would be depressed. If you are worried, so would she be.

she probably just wants to be close to you to cuddle and doesn't want to go out with you DH because you are not going to be out there with her.

Ask your DH and kids to engage Tillie in some for of irresistible play - playing with a bouncing ball, fetch, chase - whatever she really likes to do.

Do you have enough veggies cooked so that your Mom won't have to prepare them for Tillie?

I have had more than enough serious health issues, and my dogs just seem to want to stick to me more than usual when I am ill. I think it is pretty normal with these pets.

I know it is hard to be laid up and be cared for when you are so used to caring for everyone else, but try to let them pamper you. It's also really hard to wait for test results. Boy, is it ever!

Get well soon.


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

Oh my gosh, Tammy! How scary!

The "hurry up and wait" of awaiting test results can be a long agonizing one, but hang in there! 

I bet Tillie has already forgiven you for having been crated/unfed for that long.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

thanks everyone, feels 'good' to finally share all of this with you  I just didn't have the strength to type it all out before now.

As far as my family, my husband was so shook up that when we got home from the ER at midnight he stayed up and BUILT a computer because he just couldn't 'wind down'. Thankfully he made the kids stay in the kitchen and they didn't see me unconsious, although they did see me being wheeled out and put in the ambulance. The kids are getting a little impatient and don't quite understand why I can't DO all the things I normally DO. They were asking my mom why she was staying 'so long' (3 nights) and why I wasn't picking them up from school, etc... thankfully they are old enough to help out as needed and aren't too demanding.
As far as Tillie's food, thankfully I usually make 5-6 weeks worth of the veggie puree and still have enough for next weeks batch, so won't have to make that for another week and a 1/2 ... and her weekly food isn't too much more than just frying up the hamburger... my mom did that the other day for her. She LOVES Tillie and even said if anything ever happened that SHE would take Tillie in a heartbeat...  funny because she did NOT want us getting a 'dog' ... LOL
I don't know when I will get any results, or even IF the blood work will show anything, but I will keep you all posted. 
thank you again for your prayers and words of concern and encouragement, they mean a lot me. :grouphug::kiss:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Tammy. I am so sorry to read this. I know that Tillie is just tuning into you and wanting to stay with you. She is worried. So are we. Please keep us posted. sending prayers.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks Tammy , we'll be waiting to hear from you whenever you feel up to it.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Hope it isn't anything serious. How very scary.


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

oh Tammy yikes how scary for everyone, hope you can stay home and cuddle with Tillie,sending hugs your way!!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Tammy, anaphylactic shock is very serious. Finding out what caused it is crucial to your future good health. Did you take any medication shortly before it happened, or did you eat something you've never had before, or had you eaten out just before that? You're going to have me worrying about you now till they go through the process of finding the culprit.

Make sure you do carry your epi pen with you at all times.

BTW, do you remember what your father said when you heard his voice? He might have been trying to give you some information. My prayers are with you for a quick resolution to this. I'm wrapping you in healing vibes.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Oh goodness, Tammy! I wasn't expecting this to be about YOU when I opened this thread! Never would have guessed you hadn't been feeling well - you are always so cheerful and upbeat. I am so sorry to hear this - I hope your Doctor can get to the bottom of it quickly and have you feeling better soon! We love you girl! :hug:


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Geri, at this point we have NO idea what caused it, I had been sick for awhile so I hadn't eaten much at all. THAT day I had eggs with toast for breastfast, yogurt and some saltines for lunch and then Carmel Corn from Trader Joes around 3pm. All things I eat somewhat frequently....? Not sure maybe the carmel corn was contaminated or something...? I hope the Drs can figure out what caused it, but am not sure if they will be able to. 
As far as my dad, he didn't say anything, it was like he was in another room, I could 'feel' him and I could hear him, and then almost instantaneously I thought of my kids... shortly there after I came to, in the ambulance.
I have had hives before, but never to this extent...

Thank you Linda ... i try to be cheerful as best as I can, but really, for being 35 and having all of the problems I have had past and present, really, what else can I do but "laugh" and say, SERIOUSLY!? Seriously!??? LOL I am always thankful for my kids, they keep me hanging on and give me reason to live another day.  and my husband is pretty awesome too. well, mostly awesome, he still won't let me get another puppy. ound:


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

I'm so glad you're okay! Keep us posted!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Hi Tammy, I am so sorry! 

I hope that the allergy testing gets to the bottom of the problem for you. My son suffers from what is called "Idiopathic Anaphylaxis"' which basically means they don't know for sure what causes it. We do know SOME things, but other times he has gone into anaphylaxis without any of his known triggers being present. His worst trigger took us the longest to find... Largely because they usually think of it in terms of contact allergies rather than something that is ingested. It turns out that he has a severe latex allergy, and if food has been touched by latex gloves any time during processing, he ends up in the hospital. (so make sure they test you for that too!)

He is much better now that we know that he needs to avoid latex as much as possible (we even had to do all the painting for our house renovation with latex-free "Natura" paint. Another thing that helps a lot is that he is on Zyrtec daily, now, whether he has allergy symptoms or not. since we have done these things, his episodes have become much less frequent and less severe. It used to be that we were in the hospital every 6-8 weeks. And like you, his blood pressure went so low that they were not able to get a vein. The first time, he also had a seizure due to his blood pressure going so low. Since he has been on the Zyrtec, he has gone down to once or twice a year, and MUCH less severe reactions.

So feel better soon, and stay on top of the doctors to get an answer for you in terms of what might be causing this. Don't take "no" for an answer!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Interesting Karen.. ya I had been doing some research online and ran across the "Idiopathic Anaphylaxis" and thought that sounded pretty right on like what was going on with me ... sigh... I will keep on keeping on. Does your son have to carry an epi-pen?


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Geeeezzzz !!! Hopefully the Doc will discover what is going on. (((((((Hugs)))))))


----------



## El Bueno Habanero (Oct 20, 2009)

Oh Tammy, sending my prayers your way. I'm very sorry to hear you're not feeling well. I truly hope the doctors will soon find out what has caused this episode (and that it stays by this one episode too), and that it is nothing serious. In the meantime please try to relax as much as you can, although I know it must be difficult to do that waiting for the blood work results to come back.
And don't you worry about Tillie, she will be herself the moment you two go for a walk and play again ;-). I think she is just missing doing things with her mommy. 
Sending you a big hug!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

TilliesMom said:


> and my husband is pretty awesome too. well, mostly awesome, he still won't let me get another puppy. ound:


giggle.... Not even to keep Tillie company while you aren't feeling well?

It sucks to be sick and stuck on the couch. A couple of years ago, I pulled the ligament/tendon thingie on my hip and had to be on bedrest for three weeks. Absolutely awful and boring. The beasties were so confused and basically suffocated me in their anxiety. Every time I woke up, I was eyeball to eyeball with them. The reason why I woke up was because they had to do a "nose" check.

Definition of a nose check: When a dog licks its nose prior to placing it on the exposed skin of their unsuspecting person. If their person squeals, they are okay.

I hope you have news soon.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

TilliesMom said:


> Interesting Karen.. ya I had been doing some research online and ran across the "Idiopathic Anaphylaxis" and thought that sounded pretty right on like what was going on with me ... sigh... I will keep on keeping on. Does your son have to carry an epi-pen?


Oh, yes! He can't ever be without it, and we've had to use it a number of times. When he was younger, there had to be a special monitor to ride on his school bus in case he suddenly had a reaction there. His came on rapidly and were so severe that he couldn't inject himself. Now that he's on the Zyrtec all the time, it gives him a little more time, and he's able to do it himself if necessary... which is a good thing, since he's 19 now, and drives independently.

Don't forget, though, that you haven't been tested yet for allergies, and just because the things you ate were all things you've eaten before doesn't mean you haven't suddenly developed an allergy to one of them. Allergies can come on very quickly. I hope they do find exactly what caused your reaction so that you can avoid it in the future! As far as I'm concerned, the "Idiopathic Anaphylaxis" dx just means, "we don't know what's causing it!"

One thing that is important for you to know is that if you feel this happening, it is very important for you to take your epi-pen, call 911 then *LIE FLAT* until help arrives. If the reaction continues, and your blood pressure continues to drop, two things happen if you are not flat. First, you lose consciousness, as the blood leaves your brain, as happened to you. If it is worse, you start seizing, as my son did. In a worst case scenario, your heart can empty of blood too, which is fatal. If you lie flat, the blood has an easier time circulating through your whole body, and your brain and heart continue to get the blood supply and oxygen they need until help arrives. Our pediatrician and the allergist made sure that the monitor on T's bus had specific training in what to do in emergency anaphylaxis.

I know this all sounds very scary, and it is CERTAINLY something to take seriously. But we have learned to deal with it with T, and I'm sure you can too!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

morriscsps said:


> Definition of a nose check: When a dog licks its nose prior to placing it on the exposed skin of their unsuspecting person. If their person squeals, they are okay.
> 
> I hope you have news soon.


ohhh that's what their doing? Poor boys, I never squeal....cause I like it.

Tammy how are you feeling today? Allergies, especially food allergies can cause vomiting. Vomiting could cause low potassium. (I'm a producer, I like things to fit together...but I am not a doctor!). But one thing I do know, the body is an amazing, intricate mystery, and doctors do sometimes need help from you to find the answers. I'm gonna throw out some ideas. Have they checked you for celiac disease? This is a serious gluten intolerance, that happens in the digestive track. Can cause a myriad of symptoms. And I imagine, if your immune system was compromised do to vomiting could express itself as hives and anaphatic shock. I imagine they will check on this when they scope. The good thing is avoidance makes you healthy again.

This is gonna sound crazy, but just in the back of your mind. When I'm not reading Hav forums, I am on Lyme disease forums these days. Your symptoms do not sound like classic Lyme, so a Dr. Wouldn't think to check. I am amazed at the stories I read of long term undiagnosed problems including digesive issues, that resolve when after years the person is treated for Lyme. I'm don't know what problems you have had when you say at "35 with all the problems I have had." But if they are undiagnosed, or don't quite fit into any category... It may be worth asking for a Lyme and tick borne disease tests.

I'm thinking of you. And the boys are each sending you out a virtual nose check!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

LOL 'nose check'!  Tillie has develop the "eye check" ... same thing only she licks my EYE! hahahahaha... thankfully they are CLOSED when she checks... 

Thank you for all of the ideas and encouragement!
I am feeling stronger today, first day in a week I'm not still in bed and I actually WANT to be up... yay!  My mom went home yesterday, so hopefully I am able to continue to rest and recover... 
Yes, Karen that is what happened, I stood up and that is when I passed out... but I needed to go POTTY! LOL


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Be patient Tammy , I know that's the boat we're in. Gwen still has no diagnosis for her respiratory problems. Hopefully you're on the mend. Hugs.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Tammy,

I have to carry an epi-pen, as well as Liquid Benadryl and an Asthma Pump. After I had the kids, my allergies started coming out. At this point I am allergic to:
Fruits (most fruits) Pears, Berries, melons, Pinneapple, Mango, Kiwi give me a topical reaction on the tongue. It cracks and burns, pear makes my gums swell. 
Apples, bananas and I can't remember what else gives me asthma.
Shellfish makes me swell like a balloon
Pollens give me asthma, lots of asthma and so does the winter weather...

Did they teach you how to use the Epi Pen? They usually come in a package of 2 so you can have one at home and one in your purse. Keep in mind that they expire. I put a reminder on the phone for their expiration date so I can order refills a few days in advance. Same thing with Benadryl. I have some in the car, some in the office, home, etc. 

Hope the drs. can find exactly what caused your reaction!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Tammy, I believe it was you? that made a comment in another post about liking an immaculate house? I just remember thinking - oh dear, mine would probably make her nuts! ound: Anyway, did you use any new cleaning products before this all happened. Just a thought. I had also wondered, like Missy, about the Lyme as it seems to manifest itself in odd ways.

I have gotten hives off and on all my life, very often as a kid. I remember coming home one day from country school where someone had an orange and I thought it smelled so good. I asked my mom if she would buy some oranges, because I didn't ever remember having any. She told me I was allergic to oranges. I do remember drinking Hi-C orange juice when we were sick and I got a bad case of hives after that. But then I would get hives without drinking it or having any oranges. It wasn't all that many years ago, that it dawned on me that I would get hives after a viral illness. I did start eating oranges and drinking orange juice in my 20s with no problem. So it made me wonder if it was a reaction to viruses all along.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

ha ha ha... so much for my CLEAN house now adays... LOL
I HAD been cleaning quite a bit as we had a home appraisal THAT day at noon ... but I didn't use any new cleaners...? I wonder if stress could have played into all of this??


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

TilliesMom said:


> Geri, at this point we have NO idea what caused it, I had been sick for awhile so I hadn't eaten much at all. THAT day I had eggs with toast for breastfast, yogurt and some saltines for lunch and then Carmel Corn from Trader Joes around 3pm. All things I eat somewhat frequently....? Not sure maybe the carmel corn was contaminated or something...? I hope the Drs can figure out what caused it, but am not sure if they will be able to.
> As far as my dad, he didn't say anything, it was like he was in another room, I could 'feel' him and I could hear him, and then almost instantaneously I thought of my kids... shortly there after I came to, in the ambulance.
> I have had hives before, but never to this extent...
> 
> Thank you Linda ... i try to be cheerful as best as I can, but really, for being 35 and having all of the problems I have had past and present, really, what else can I do but "laugh" and say, SERIOUSLY!? Seriously!??? LOL I am always thankful for my kids, they keep me hanging on and give me reason to live another day.  and my husband is pretty awesome too. well, mostly awesome, he still won't let me get another puppy. ound:


 Tammie I'm so sorry you are going threw this Wow a near death experience I have herd of others having that happen. It really makes you believe in life after death. I read your post to my nurse sister and she thinks some sort of allergic reaction. What about toxic shock syndrome? I fainted once at a friends house got up and fainted again I never knew why. I was in her bathroom and she sprayed some perfume I just collapsed. She got me up and was walking me to the sofa and I collapsed again. The only thing I could think of was a reaction to the perfume. What ever it is thats going on you had not been sick for a while so the carmel corn probably isn't it. Maybe to much sugar on a empty stomach? Just thinking hope the test find an answer.:grouphug::kiss:


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Thanks Suzi. it was definitly 'shock' of some sort... we just don't know what caused it...

oh and NO they did not show me how to use the epi-pen, but it came with a 'tester' and practice instructions.. I'm just praying theres NO needle in the practice one...! LOL anyone want to try it first??  :faint:


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

I am so sorry about this. Have you considered a bug bite of some sort? My husband got stung once and did not have a reaction until the next day. Have you recently started eating artificial sweeteners or anything else? Hopefully, the cause will be found so that you aren't always on edge and wondering when it could happen again.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

They didn't SHOW you how to use it!!!! When my oldest tested positive for a peanut allergy, his doctor showed me how to use it. My guy has since outgrown it. (It was a very mild reaction.)

If I remember correctly, you basically pop the top, slam it down into your thigh and hold it there for 10 seconds. Then call 911. I am sure there are videos online.

Oh yeah...

Get a medical alert necklace... bracelet.... Enter your emergency info into your phone under the "in case of an emergency" entry. Really important if you need help and can't speak.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Tammy...:grouphug: How frightening!  I'm sure glad you weren't alone. I know your son would've called 911 had your dh not shown up in time.

I hope they come up with an explanation for the problems, it can be so frustrating when they don't' exactly know what is wrong, harder to cure a mysterious ailment... 

It isn't' all together that unheard of to develop allergies later in life, I discovered in my 30's I was highly allergic to blackberries of all things. I can't even risk a red wine if I wanted to.

I think Tillie wants to stay with you when you are sick. Gucci won't leave my side when I'm sick, although she won't go in the bathroom with me when I am throwing up, I've always thought it was some sort of self-preservation reason, shell come right up to me when I get back in bed and spoon, but is scared of the whole puking thing.

I hope you feel better and get some answers!

hugs,
Kara


----------



## ShirleyH (Sep 13, 2009)

Tammy, I hope you push for any test you need to get to the bottom of this. Keep us informed. I'm so sorry you're going through this.

Shirley H.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Tammy, forget about Tillie and consecrate on yourself and your children. Actually forget about them also, someone will take care of them. Just you get well. This "near death" experience is too much. Sit back and let everyone take care of you and please get well. Love Lucile


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

thank you Lucille. :hug:

it scares me to realize that it's been a week and we still are no closer to figuring out what happened and preventing it from happening again. I feel like a walking time bomb!
Hopefully we'll get some of the blood work results early next week. My Dr is refering me to an allergist, cardiologist and a gastroenterologist also.

GOOD NEWS though, I was able to go for a short walk this afternoon (Tillie was OVERJOYED, literally JUMPED into her harness. LOL) and painted nails with my daughter... felt good. I'm tired, but no worse for the wear!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tammy, I hope you DON'T have another reaction, but if you do, and you use the epi-pen right away, , while you still have to go to the ER, the reaction won't be NEARLY as severe, and you won't feel so debilitated afterwards. 

Many people live with life-threatening allergies, and once you know how to deal with them, they are not nearly as scary. For almost everyone, the first time, when you don't know what is going on, and don't have an epi-pen available, is by far the worst.

Get better fast, girl! :hug: (Tillie is waiting for her walk!!!)


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

Tammy oh Dear so scary! Glad you are better. I have allergies and had a similar,but not quite as bad reaction to something out of the blue. I had to start writing down everything I ate ,where I was etc every time it happened. It took several months and happened maybe 4 times .Each time a little worse, i ended up in the hospital, but I'm allergic to white fish (sole,haddock etc) weird Hope you figure it out soon!It is a worry, I'm so sorry


----------



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

Tammy, how terrifying that must of been for you and your family. I'm thankful that you're on the mend - because, selfishly, I look forward to your posts.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Tammy ..glad you were feeling up to going out with Tillie. Do you still have that job at the school??? ( that was you wasn't it??)Are you going to be able to go to it?? Don't over- do if you are not feeling up to it yet. Keep us posted.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

thanks!
Yes, i am the one working at the school!  My boss has been GREAT she said they would hold my job as long as I need to recover! She even said that if I can't return this semester, they will have my job for me in the fall!!!! wow. I haven't really gotten ANY feedback at all since I started in September so to know that they really like me and are willing to find a temp sub for me is huge... especially since I work so few hours a week, for them it would almost be easier to fill my job, but they really like me and want to keep me so they are willing to wait as long as I need to get better!!

I sort of over did it yesterday, being Saturday and all the family home all day and all... I am trying really hard to stay DOWN today but it is SO gorgeous outside... husband, kids and Tillie are doing yard work, trimming trees, washing the cars... sigh...


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Tammy If you want to stay in and relax..come to Chicago!! Even tho our winter has been rather mild this year, we are months away from doing yard work and washing cars! Nothing to do but hibernate.
That really is nice of the school to hold your job for you. I'm sure you would rather be working, but at least it makes you feel good to be wanted. Good help is hard to find!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

That is good news about your job, Tammy - but I am not surprised to hear you are so well liked.  Force yourself to take it easy and get well! I kind of picture you as a Super Mom! :biggrin1: Hope you will getting some answers soon.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

bwahahahahahaha... supermom.... me? ha ha ha... uhhhhh, thanks? LOL I just try to do my best and the best for my kids... 

Evelyn I would LOVE to come visit you! I was JUST talking this morning about the dream to go visit Jessica and Rollie in Conneticut!! LOL oh how I wish I had the $$ to do a cross country Hav tour!!  I have very rarely even been OUT of California... sigh...


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

TilliesMom said:


> bwahahahahahaha... supermom.... me? ha ha ha... uhhhhh, thanks? LOL I just try to do my best and the best for my kids...
> 
> Evelyn I would LOVE to come visit you! I was JUST talking this morning about the dream to go visit Jessica and Rollie in Conneticut!! LOL oh how I wish I had the $$ to do a cross country Hav tour!!  I have very rarely even been OUT of California... sigh...


Ooh, Ooh, and Zuri, and me, and Missy, and Pam, and, and LOTS of other forum members live in New England! We could have a great big HAV PARTY for you if you came east!:biggrin1:


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

krandall said:


> Ooh, Ooh, and Zuri, and me, and Missy, and Pam, and, and LOTS of other forum members live in New England! We could have a great big HAV PARTY for you if you came east!:biggrin1:


Can I invite myself too??? :biggrin1: Would love to see New England. Would love to see all of the eastern coast.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

krandall said:


> Ooh, Ooh, and Zuri, and me, and Missy, and Pam, and, and LOTS of other forum members live in New England! We could have a great big HAV PARTY for you if you came east!:biggrin1:


LOL seriously!!! that would be SO awesome... okay who's got room for us!?  Tillie's never been on a plane before...


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

motherslittlehelper said:


> Can I invite myself too??? :biggrin1: Would love to see New England. Would love to see all of the eastern coast.


totallllllly Linda!!! the more the merrier... only question would be... who would get to come... Finn or Augie... or BOTH!? LOL


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

motherslittlehelper said:


> Can I invite myself too??? :biggrin1: Would love to see New England. Would love to see all of the eastern coast.


Yes, yes, YES!!!:whoo:


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

New England IS wonderful, I'm partial to Vermont of course! Wouldn't it be fun to have a BIG Hav party, i have only met one other Hav (Alanna's beautiful Baxter)maybe we should move this thread off of Health Issues!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I think Tillie is concerned about you.
Let her be concerned, that is what dogs do, she's part of the family.
Hope the tests reveal what is going on and that you will be okay.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Atticus said:


> New England IS wonderful, I'm partial to Vermont of course! Wouldn't it be fun to have a BIG Hav party, i have only met one other Hav (Alanna's beautiful Baxter)maybe we should move this thread off of Health Issues!


ha ha ha GOOD idea! 

btw I am feeling MUCH better gaining more and more strength and the plan is for me to return to work next week! I still have NO answers and several more tests coming up though. I will keep you all posted!!


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

TilliesMom said:


> ha ha ha GOOD idea!
> 
> btw I am feeling MUCH better gaining more and more strength and the plan is for me to return to work next week! I still have NO answers and several more tests coming up though. I will keep you all posted!!


You better.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Atticus said:


> New England IS wonderful, I'm partial to Vermont of course! Wouldn't it be fun to have a BIG Hav party, i have only met one other Hav (Alanna's beautiful Baxter)maybe we should move this thread off of Health Issues!


I love Vermont too!!! I spent all my summers as a kid at Silver Lake in Barnard. (TINY town north of Woodstock) We took Kodi back there for a week summer before last.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm so glad to hear that you're getting back to your old self. You scared the bejeebers out of all of us. 

When you make this cross country trip to visit all your extended hav family, you have to make a stop in Long Island. I have loads of room for you here. It would be beneficial for you on two levels, Tillie could hang out with the troops while you and I had a good old time, and spending a few days with Ruby T. would get you over your MHS in a flash.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

pjewel said:


> I'm so glad to hear that you're getting back to your old self. You scared the bejeebers out of all of us.
> 
> When you make this cross country trip to visit all your extended hav family, you have to make a stop in Long Island. I have loads of room for you here. It would be beneficial for you on two levels, Tillie could hang out with the troops while you and I had a good old time, and spending a few days with Ruby T. would get you over your MHS in a flash.


NY is ALMOST NE.:biggrin1:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Too true!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Tammy, I've been out of touch for a while. I'm so sorry to hear about your ordeal - that was scary! I'm glad to hear you are feeling stronger now and getting back to normal. I sure hope they find out what caused the reaction.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Hmmmm...perhaps a Havablast at J & C's fenced backyard should be in the works! 

Just checking in with you Tammy, how are you doing today? did you have any more testing done? 

Tillie still doing her "eye checks?"


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

I am doing great!! Almost back to normal! no more "eye checks" as I am rarely ever in bed anymore! yay!! No results yet...  I am being refered out to a few specialists but don't know when/if we will ever know what caused that reaction??

LOL, good to know I am in 'high demand' and loved so! thank you! Now to win the Lottery so I can PAY for my cross country Hav meet and greet!!  LOL


----------



## lkwilson (Mar 6, 2011)

Hi Tammy, I've been offline for awhile too. Your experience sounds terrifying, I can't imagine how frightening (especially being the incredible caretaker that you are to your family)

I too have had several incidents. Some systemic with the swelling lips and throats and others with hives and bloody stools and in the hospital on IVs. Its' very scary... my son also has the bee allergy so we're well familiar with the epi pens. Mine started out as small food allergies but as time went on became overwhelming. I basically can't eat any fruit. Especially stone fruit or anything fresh off the vine. So I know your doing testing, but it's so hard to test for everything so please be careful.

I'm glad to hear your feeling better, that precious sweet Tillie needs her mom (let's just forget about the kids and DH right now since this is a Hav forum)

we all love you,

Laura


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

thanks for the encouraging words! 

Allergist just called and I have an appt for scratch testing in 2 weeks. gulp.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

It isn't enjoyable but not that bad. The histamine control is the worst one! That one feels like a really vicious bugbite. The temptation to scratch yourself bloody is high.

I have had several scratch tests done. Probably the only worry I would have is if one of the scratches was the one that set you off. Make sure everyone is ready for that instance. Are you having it done at the hospital or the doctor's office?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Missy said:


> Hmmmm...perhaps a Havablast at J & C's fenced backyard should be in the works!


Kodi sez, "Yes! Yes!":whoo:


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

having it done at an Allergy Specialist office...

I know... if everyone chips in maybe we can afford a ticket to come visit! bwhahahahahah!


----------

